# I've been assualted....again.



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

This could really go in multiple threads. 

A few weeks back, I made a post looking for a specific bottle of bourbon. Who should respond but the infamous @BlueRidgePuffer who not the long ago had previously melted my porch with another bottle I was looking for. 

This time he took it to the extreme adding multiple bottles along with a calvary of smokeable soldiers to guard the package. 

Needless to say, I was completely awestruck by his generosity. It's taken me a few hours to post this because I've been in shock and unable to speak. A damn fine bombing by someone who asked nothing in return. Truly a very thoughtful gesture. I've already fired up one of the sticks he sent and plan on cracking open the Savannah 88 here shortly.























Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

now...that is an awesome bomb...


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

Don’t sleep on that fishers now. It may change your life lol


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Dayum!
Hey Ridge, I’m looking for a bottle of Pappy’s 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tryan606 (10 mo ago)

Wow!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Sweet! Looks like you’re the new whipping boy!


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Hah! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

I thought I felt an earthquake yesterday. Great stuff Matt!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow! Awesome hit @BlueRidgePuffer !!!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Damn.. now that's a smack..

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Feb 18, 2018)

Very nice. How's the regular bourbon?


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Per @BlueRidgePuffer I decided to bust open the CB Fishers first, and it's really good. Totally in my wheel house and I'd recommend it to any bourbon afficionado.
















Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

@MattT shots fired my good sir!! Just remember what goes around comes around. I thank you for your generosity! Looking forward to sampling that whiskey, not gonna lie.


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

Guess this is how my nights gonna go now


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> Guess this is how my nights gonna go now
> View attachment 316026
> 
> View attachment 316025


Michigan whiskey, and Michigan brand pretzels, looks like a good night.


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> @MattT shots fired my good sir!! Just remember what goes around comes around. I thank you for your generosity! Looking forward to sampling that whiskey, not gonna lie.
> View attachment 316023


Couldn't let the whoopin you put on me go unanswered. Enjoy.

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> @MattT shots fired my good sir!! Just remember what goes around comes around. I thank you for your generosity! Looking forward to sampling that whiskey, not gonna lie.
> View attachment 316023


A Michigan care package ICBM. Nice


----------



## tryan606 (10 mo ago)

jmt8706 said:


> A Michigan care package ICBM. Nice


Should have tossed in some kogel hot dogs and some fago to really get the michigan experience. Lol

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

tryan606 said:


> Should have tossed in some kogel hot dogs and some fago to really get the michigan experience. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


For sure. Forgot about those two.

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

Not familiar with kogal but Fago I know very well lol


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Never heard of any of them two...


----------



## tryan606 (10 mo ago)

Kogal are the absolute best hotdogs/sausages I've had in the states. I always grab a couple cases when I go back to Michigan. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

I’m gonna have to see if I can order some


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

I buy them online and have them shipped overnight
Agree with Terry, they are the best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tryan606 (10 mo ago)

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> I’m gonna have to see if I can order some


They cost nearly twice as much to order online if you ship them to your home. If you can ship them to your restaurant, it will save you a pretty penny.

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

I’m going to check with my suppliers first. I always do lol


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

They also sell the Flint coney sauce which is great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Well... What do you know... Amazon has them...nice!!


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Fellas, if you want some Kogels, just lmk. Pretty easy for me to get.

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

I might take you up on that Matt
I’ll have to check on what cold pack shipping would be


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

